# Knee/Shin Guard



## prj71 (Dec 29, 2014)

What are some other alternatives to Fox for knee/shin combo pad that are light weight and not bulky?

https://www.amazon.com/Fox-Racing-L...eywords=fox+launch+pro+shin+guards&th=1&psc=1


----------



## mpress (Jan 30, 2012)

Check out the Troy Lee KGL5450 knee/shin pads. Got a set for the girl. She likes them enough that I might grab a pair for myself. They are much lighter and less bulky than my POC VPD2.0 long pads.


----------



## prj71 (Dec 29, 2014)

Thanks. Doesn't look like those ones come as far down on the shin.


----------



## leeboh (Aug 5, 2011)

G form.


----------



## LastDetail (Apr 2, 2014)

having JUST gone through the search myself I can tell you what I found. The Dainese ArmorForm knee/shin guards were a bit overkill, plus they were EXTREMELY undersized. Like made my calf look like a sausage casing undersized. I sent them back, and due to the sizing issue did not try their less hardcore ones. Regardless, barely covered the shin at all. 

I have a set of Fox Launch hard knee/shin armor, however those are for lift assist days and touch the tops of my shoes. 

I ended up trying the G-forms and they were too stifling and I didn't like the garish colors. 

I settled on the TLD 5450, like someone else here said, true they don't cover the WHOLE shin, but the get plenty of coverage and deflect everything that I have come across. They breathe well and I am satisfied with my purchase. 

I think having total shin coverage would make pedaling a bit of a PITA.


----------



## prj71 (Dec 29, 2014)

Do the TLD 5450 have enough coverage to protect the lower shin area from pedal pins?

I ride platform pedals and every once in a while I have a slip.

All of these pin scars are about 9" or less from the top of my foot.










Sent from my SM-G900V using Tapatalk


----------



## Lemonaid (May 13, 2013)

You call those scars? These are scars.








BTW I have the troy lee 5450, just wasn't wearing them when I got these tattoos. They have adequate coverage, about 95% of what I need.


----------



## GuzziBen (May 18, 2015)

I switch between Dianese Trail Skins and Alpinestars, for slightly heavier stuff the Race Face Charge. The Dianese left an interesting pattern of puckers from their tube design after an OTB last year. They've saved me time and again in washouts and tip-overs. 
For super light, RF Indy is more of a Kevlar sleeve- bruises but no blood. 
I haven't gone pins-to-shin in a few years- sharp pins and soft shoes. The Wellgo MG-1 may get more pedal strikes, but the concave and pins grip well.


----------



## silentG (May 18, 2009)

Race Face Flank maybe?

I have some and they cover down to about 2-3 inches above my ankle bone and are comfortable and reasonably airy.

Sizing is a bit on the small side with the Flank in my experience.


----------



## alh (Aug 9, 2016)

The POC VPDs might be too heavy for trail riding - more for downhill. Troy Lee Designs Speed knee and elbow pads seem to be pretty good. TLD Raid shin guards if you want something kinda between the VPDs and the Speeds (but closer to the VPDs).


----------



## fitek (Nov 25, 2014)

I'm tired of tearing up my shins too. My Dianese Trail Skins have saved me a couple times in crashes... but 95% of the time I bang myself up by getting a foot off a pedal when hopping or jumping. I picked up two good knots on the bone last summer when I didn't clear a tree trunk, oops. The Trail Skins are also starting to fall apart and I think it's only been 18 months I've had 'em.

Do BMX+DJ riders wear shin pads ever, or just jeans?


----------



## fitek (Nov 25, 2014)

Just another thought, but after the shins, it's my ankles that take a beating...

I googled around for what BMX folks wear, came up with a couple suggestions:
Fuse Protection » ALPHA SHIN / WHIP PAD
https://theshadowconspiracy.com/shadow-invisa-lite-riding-gear/


----------



## ethierjung (May 30, 2017)

I wear the Leatt KNEE & SHIN GUARD 3DF HYBRID EXT
https://www.leatt.com/shop/body-protection/knee-leg-3df-soft/knee-shin-guard-3df-hybrid-ext.html


----------



## prj71 (Dec 29, 2014)

I went with the TLD. Thanks for the suggestions 

Sent from my SM-G900V using Tapatalk


----------

